# Elegant Chicken Casserole



## Bluerockjoe (Jul 9, 2002)

Elegant Chicken Casserole 

Ingredients: 

1 pound of chicken breasts cut into 2" chunks 
2 cans of cream of chicken soup 
1 cup of white wine 
1 small package of Pepperidge Farm herb stuffing mix 
1/2 cup of melted butter 

Layer the chicken chunks in a 9" X 13" baking dish.  Mix the soup 
and wine together and pour over the chicken.  Layer the stuffing 
mix on top of the chicken and drizzle the melted butter over the 
stuffing mix.  Bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes.

This very easy and delicious recipe was given to us by my grandmother's aunt and is now our favorite chicken casserole.


----------



## Norma (Jul 9, 2002)

Joe, after all my searching, you may have just come up with the one casserole my DH will eat!  His first wife, a notoriously bad cook, would just dump all sorts of stuff in a dish, toss it in the oven, and call it a dinner casserole, and now he RUNS from anything called "casserole"....but he LOVES "chicken and dressing"! He's a retired therapist, NOT a cook. I've been looking for something that could be a nice dinner, with left-overs that would be easy for him to reheat for lunch while I'm at work...and I think your "Elegant Chicken Casserole" just fits the bill! Thanks!


----------



## Bluerockjoe (Jul 10, 2002)

Hi Norma, to be so easy to make, this recipe will surprise you with how good it is.  The first time that my wife made it we could not believe it.  It has a very rich taste.  I hope that you and your husband enjoy it as much as we do.

Thanks,


----------

